
Codecademy Launches Peer-to-Peer Coding Lessons - bjonathan
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/01/26/codecademy-launches-peer-to-peer-coding-lessons/
======
JerusaEnt
In my humble opinion, I think this was a genius move. There comes a point
where "the internet" can simply generate things faster (and sometimes even
better) then a static team of people. Good job CodeAcademy.

